# glue



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone ever use this? Everbuild Pinkgrip Dry Fix Fast Cure Drywall Adhesive and if you have ever do any lids?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPIfE8F3ed0


 looks cool but not fast enough to replace ordinary glue and a few concrete nails..:whistling2:


----------

